# English speaking vet in Montmorillon SE Poiters



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Just like to share this Vet we found on our way home at the beginning of July:

Docteur Jean-Pierre EHM, 12 Place Saint-Martial, 86500 Montmorillon 
Tel: 05 49 83 58 FAX: 05 49 83 60

Very nice gentleman. 22€ for 30kg dog with own Drontal (July 2012). Better to telephone first for appointment as he fitted us in outside his normal hours at no extra cost. 

Office behind metal gates, right next to church. Eglise St-Martial. Parking opposite but very popular so may be difficult for large Motorhomes. Better to park at Aire N 46. 25.402 E 0.52.090 and walk to vets. Takes about 10mins. Worth the walk, turn right out of aire and follow signs for ‘Cite de l’Ecrit’. Very interesting old town, lots of shops restaurants etc. English Grocer in town in case you crave teacakes, scones, bacon or sausages.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Nice campsite near the river there also an aire a the supermarket (superU).

Andy


----------

